# España Discovery



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry my english is very bad.
We are a non-profit association.
We are trying to develop a free visit system to vineyards and farms like the french France Passion, in Spain.
The first step has been to include the provinces of Valencia and Alicante but the plan is to gradually extend the idea to the rest of Spain. We have started with Valencia due to its proximity, and for the warm reception to the idea from the regions many wine makers.
Full information in english: www.espana-discovery.com


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nicoisland said:


> Sorry my english is very bad.
> We are a non-profit association.
> We are trying to develop a free visit system to wineyards and farms like the french France Passion, in Spain.
> The first step has been to include the provinces of Valencia and Alicante but the plan is to gradually extend the idea to the rest of Spain. We have started with Valencia due to its proximity, and for the warm reception to the idea from the regions many wine makers.
> Full information in english: www.espana-discovery.com


Hi

France Passion is popular with uk motorhomers and many of our members are members of the organisation.

I wish you well with this new venture and look forward to you keeping us up to date with its progress.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont apologise for your English. Its very good, and much, much better than my Spanish.

thank you for the compliment of posting in our language, and I wih you well for this project.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone registered/joined yet? I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest shown?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Espana Discovery*

 Buon giorno, I think it is an excellent idea - Spain is rapidly catching on to the importance to rural economies of motorhomers. We have France Passion in France, Fattore amico in Italy, now Espana Discovery.
Where is the UK in this? I know there are CL's etc. but not quite the same thing.
Anyway, as soon as I know I will be travelling to Spain, I will be paying my 15 Euro to register with Espana Discovery.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I also think that this is a wonderfull idea. we love Spain and this would help us see the true Spain.

cabby


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

!Que buena idea! ......I will look forward to bodegas etc in Costa del Sol...be great for when we travel down from our area (Alicante area) for a week or so! Recuerdos, Ana x


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Where is the UK in this?


I think the answer eddied is "Nowhere"- I do believe one of our members (Briarose???) tried to get a British Passion scheme off the gound a few years ago to no avail.

The ****ry isn't big enough and we don't seem to recognise the potential merits to the economy.

It seems there's more interest in parking in pub car parks!.....and that sums it up....if there's no guarantee that there's something in it for the "landowner" they aren't interested.......as compared to France Passion and others.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*Just joined... `Spanish Passion` or there equivelent..*

Just joined what I hope will become as good as France Passion,

just a small prob with my bank HSBC, unable to do an online transfer for less that 25 pounds plus it costs 15 pounds for a transfer and also via Bank branch able to transfer but charges 25 pounds...

any member fluent in Spanish who could request that Espana Discovery make use of credit card system to simplify joining and keep down the charges levied by the Banks

[email protected]

regards
gdleeds

sorry about no pound symbol bought laptop in states and cannot get symbol to work only dollar sign


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

What a good idea. As we shall be in the area for 6 months we shall have a look at some of the vineyards.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*credit card available shortly*

I got in touch with Espana and they inform me that they are shortly to introduce credit card for online payment... if considering joining worth asking via link on my above blog when this would be live.. save some dosh!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Had a look at the site a few days ago and was not impressed. A few stop overs I found near where i live would be impossible to find with out sat lat and long. Lets hope they get it working as good as the France passion system.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

*espana discovery*

Hi all
picking up an old thread after a search, has anyone joined ? how many participating vinyards etc ? does it look any good ?
little bit bemused about the first post starting with an apology for poor english and continuing in perfect english, obviously penned by a brit , what is that all about ???? 
I have been a member of France Passion for 4 years and love it so would be keen to join this if it is even half as good.
very keen to hear any opinions and experiences
thanks and happy touring


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Feedback for the original poster.
Error on your website ref the registration,,

"The annual subscription is 20 € valid for one year from May 2009 to May 2009. " 

An obvious year date error.. But why would i join now and loose 6 months ?? Cant this be annual from the month of joining ??


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > Where is the UK in this?
> 
> 
> I think the answer eddied is "Nowhere"- I do believe one of our members (Briarose???) tried to get a British Passion scheme off the gound a few years ago to no avail.
> ...


 Did someone mention my name ? just seen this post only 16 months after my name was mentioned................but not guilty nothing to do with me, could it be Gypsy Rose ???


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Vicarious books appear to sell a guide & sticker, see the link below, and they give MHF member discount. Seems like the easiest way to join.
Mark

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=12&cat=7&page=1


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can only see a dozen or so sites listed am I missing some? I know they are starting out and we cannot expect many to begin with. I may join as a form of sponsorship to help them along, I do think it is a great idea. From the information given I cannot see if any sites have any facilities, do any of you know. 

We are in Spain and might try a few, has anyone done so. Regards, Alan.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello All,

We joined and are a bit disappointed. There aren't many stopovers listed in the book, and quite a few that are listed, are shops or restaurants with an adjacent public car park. This doesn't give you any advantage for joining, or any extra security as you are not parked within your hosts property (a la france passion ).

I realise that this is a new scheme and that they have to start somewhere, but that hasn't prevented them from charging full price (compared again to france passion) for a year's membership.

It's a catch 22 situation. We probably won't join again until they have more sites available, but without campers they won't attract new location owners . . . 

rgds

mike and denise


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear Friends,
It is been a big challenge to run our venture!!
Unfortunately we can't compare France with Spain, Spain is different.
The biggest problem that we found is that in Spain many wine growers and farmers don't live in the vineyards or farms. Even that they are trying to understand the idea of the scheme and they are trying to be good hosts.
The most important thing is to arrive at the stopovers at working hours.
What we provide? places to park and sleep in inspected and safe areas. I have personally visited every single place that we are publishing. In 80% of the stopovers you can meet the owners or people in charge.
At the moment we have 19 places in Comunidad Valenciana (including Alicante province) and 33 places in Catalunya. 
Now we are working in the new edition, this will be Aragon. Crossing the Pirinees, close to huesca and Zaragoza. Three big areas: Somontano, Campo de Borja and Cariñena. Also is difficult to find campsites on there.
If you notice, this part of Spain are not massive touristic areas, but they are very interesting places to know, is not the typical "sun and beach" concept of Spain. 
To improve the current stopovers we are going to remove the worst places and include the best places for 2010-2011 edition.
We are working hard trying to make the best.
Any question or complaint please don't hesitate to contact to me. You will help to improve our system.
Kind regards
Nico Nunez
[email protected]
P.D. sorry my english is getting better but no enough...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cost*

So if we join now for €20 it will only last until May2010?

You have an error on the site........

"The annual subscription is 20 € valid for one year from May 2009 to May 2009"


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Cost*



teemyob said:


> So if we join now for €20 it will only last until May2010?


Yes, but Vicarious Books got an special offer, €14,69 until May 2010
http://www.vicarious-shop.com/home.php?cat=7



teemyob said:


> You have an error on the site........


Thanks teemyob, I'm calling to the progammer.
Nico


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

A few photos of some stopovers of Espana Discovery (Spanish Passion)
http://www.espana-discovery.com/fotoblog/index.php?x=browse
Nico


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

At the moment, exploring Aragón for the next edition of Espana Discovery.
Fantastic places, nice wine, nice people.
Today Zaragoza...
Tomorrow, Huesca...Pirinees!!!
Adding photos two weeks time.
We are going to be exploring until next friday.
Cheers,
Nico


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We have joined but will not get a chance to try it out until next month's trip. It does, as some people have already pointed out, seem to offer few locations so far but the indication that it is to be extended to other areas should mean a viable national network within several years.

The idea of staying in a working farm environment is attractive and would make a change from the commercialised and over exploited coastal sites.


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

NormanB said:


> We have joined but will not get a chance to try it out until next month's trip. It does, as some people have already pointed out, seem to offer few locations so far but the indication that it is to be extended to other areas should mean a viable national network within several years.
> 
> The idea of staying in a working farm environment is attractive and would make a change from the commercialised and over exploited coastal sites.


Thank you Norman, our system to provides *different* places to stay and overnight. 
Anyway we recognise that we are far away from France Passion, because Span is different. But you have to try it.
We are going to explore other areas in the following years.
At same time we are working in our new project...Span Stopovers, wish will be very useful :wink: .
Thanks
Nico


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear Friends,
We wish you a....

!!!!MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY 2010¡¡¡¡


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nico, A happy Christmas to you and yours. Enjoy your travels and keep up the good work. We will join soon, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Was that you Bandaid ? wheres bin ?

Loddy


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning,
We are exploring the mountains of Teruel, Aragón; in an area called "El Maestrazgo".
It's a really beautiful wild zone, we are in Valdelinares, a small ski resort.
It's snowing... i don't want to drive, i will take advantage and i'm going to spend my day in the slopes.
Have a nice day
Nico


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

We are here again!!!
We have launched the new edition of Espana Discovery.
20 new stopovers in Aragón and a new one in Valencia Coast...really nice (a few meters from de sea, close to Cullera).
Click on:
www.espana-discovery.com

Kisses,
Nico


----------

